# Does this belong here?



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

The Weedeater 12.5 h.p. LT I got with a farm I bought.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*good*

This is a nice machine. It does a nice job and seems to be holding up quite well for a low cost mower.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Sorry slipshod*

It blong either under Craftsman or Husqvarna. Weed eater is made by AYP.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

It is a lowly green mutt....It can wander wherever it wants.

:smoking:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

It doesn't look very old, just a little negleted.:blacksuit


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Ed*

Neither old or neglected, just muddy. The machine is in excellent condition, runs and cuts nicely. But I do agree it needs a bath.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *It is a lowly green mutt....It can wander wherever it wants.
> 
> :smoking: *


hey andy where's this one one or is at a lowy yellow mutt lol


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *hey andy where's this one one or is at a lowy yellow mutt lol *


this the pic


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

jbetts13
NASA surplus? Articulated? Did it have a mower? On the front?
Looks like an old estate keeper minus some trim?


----------

